# Panting



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

When we first got Sidney, we noticed the same thing. We couldn't remember if our last puppy (10 1/2years earlier) had done the same. Sidney would breathe very rapidly all the time, even when he was sleeping AND he always felt very warm/hot to the touch (esp. in the groin area)... so I inquired about the same thing on another forum and was told then not to worry, that all (Golden) puppies do this. Well sure enough weeks later we noticed the rapid breathing had subsided... it was so gradual couldn't even tell you exactly when this happened, just that you can be sure Buck's breathing will go to 'normal' within a couple of months or less.

You know, I'd thought about it and had come to the conclusion that it must be because Golden puppies have so much growing to do in those early months that their metabolism must be very high... meaning a lot of oxidative chemical reactions are going on in there little bodies, which obviously require oxygen and releases heat... thus the hot little bodies and the almost constant rapid breathing... and as the prodigious growth rate begins to slow so does their breathing rate. Well, it sounds logical to me... so, that's my story and I'm sticking to it...


----------



## monkey (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for all the Good Info!!! 

You know what you said all makes sense!!! His nose stays moist BUT hot all the time. Also his belly is very warm. And he is growing very very fast. Matter of fact I took him 3 weeks ago to the vet to get his 2nd set of shots and he weighed 13 pounds. Well I took him back last weekend for the 3rd set and he weighed 25 pounds!!! My vet looked at me and laughed and said I better be ready because he will be at least 90 pounds or better!!!! All Righty!!! 
Anyway thanks again for your input!!! That makes me feel GOOD!!!


----------



## Pepe Gardner (Apr 11, 2005)

Dogs don't sweat and even if they did, they are covered with fur so the fur would insulate them and keep the heat in. So they pant to get rid of excess heat from their bodies. The heat turns the water in their mouths into water vapor. In other words, the heat is used for a different purpose; instead of heating the dog's body, it is used to evaporate the water from the dog's mouth. 
Don't worry it's perfectly normal!


----------



## monkey (May 10, 2005)

Thanks!!!

I feel so much better.....Ill take all the info I can get!!! Im all ears!!! 
Proud mama of Buck!!!


----------



## Barry (May 23, 2005)

If panting is not due to a frightening or stressful event, consult your veterinarian immediately. Otherwise it's ok.


----------



## Tracy (May 15, 2005)

I'm glad panting and wet but warm nose in goldens are normal, because I read that dogs nose should be moist and cool, but Rocky's nose is usually kind of warm. 

He gets the hiccups once in a while in his sleeps too, is this because he's not drinking enough water? or is there any other reasons to it?


----------



## Ty's Marty (Apr 19, 2005)

Tracy said:


> I'm glad panting and wet but warm nose in goldens are normal, because I read that dogs nose should be moist and cool, but Rocky's nose is usually kind of warm.
> 
> He gets the hiccups once in a while in his sleeps too, is this because he's not drinking enough water? or is there any other reasons to it?


Hiccups are perfectly normal also.....Ty would hiccup when he was awake too ....they grow out of that also!! I was told that hiccups can be cause by taking into much air:thinking: and if golden puppies pant alot....it would only seem natural that they would hiccup alot.....


----------



## Jude's Mom (May 19, 2005)

Jude is now 11 weeks old and constantly has the hiccups too. When I took him to the vet at 9 weeks he told me that he was fine and that they are normal.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Yes, Sidney hiccuped A LOT when he was a puppy... so I did quite a bit of (Internet type) research and found out that basically there are a lot of theories about why we hiccup (humans or dogs) but no one really knows for sure why. Anyway, it gradually went away to the point where Sidney never hiccups any more... at least not in many months (well, not in my presence anyway).


----------

